# Ditra heat questions



## mike gunderson (May 23, 2010)

Hi guys, Couple questions on ditra heat for those experienced in it. I just got my package, A little over 200 square feet of heated floor. I was reading the info and it says i can't use it to go between rooms. Why? I have a little 1/2 bath, about 10 sq. ft of heat and a little entry, no door, about 30 sq. ft of heat that adjoin the laundry room I'm doing. I'm going to put it on one thermostat. I also noticed it talked about the longest straight run of wire should be 10 feet. I see no problem doing it in squares, but why is this? how does the wire know? I have always used warm wire and never had these restrictions. what is the difference?
Any comments would be appreciated.
thanks, Mike


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

The 10' rule is so the cable stays taught, all you have to do is offset one lug and you're good to go. Easiest way to install is to align the cables to the grooves, pass your grout float over it in the direction of run. 

As long as you do not pass it through a wall you can go between rooms. If you're going through a a door opening life is good. The rule applied- only the cold lead is allowed in a wall. 

Install an extra floor sensor. 

Make sure you ohm and hi-pot (meger) the cable before and after install. I check the cables before I leave my supplier. 

Tom


----------



## mike gunderson (May 23, 2010)

thanks, tom. Makes sense. they don't explain it that well in the literature from Ditra-heat. I also wondered why they require the megohmeter teat when the other companies do not.
thanks, Mike


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

It's a back up test to make sure the cable did not get damaged. A megger will reveal a small break it the insulation an ohm meter test will not. I've always meggered the cable, even brands that did not require it. Found a bad Sun Touch cable before I installed it with a 500 volt megger test.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I just received an email from Schluter confirming that as long as you run the cable through the doorway multiple rooms is fine. 

Tom


----------

